# HEY!!!! Want to drive with me to MD HERF? I'm NJ



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

I want to pool with guys to MD HERF on the 25 October.

I'm in Flemington, NJ
Anyone want to car pool down..on the way..somethin like that.
Here's the HERF Thread
TOM


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone...


HEY!!!!
You!!!!!!!

Tom


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

TOB9595 said:


> Anyone...
> 
> HEY!!!!
> You!!!!!!!
> ...


Still open


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Change of plans.
I'm heading to Mercop's Birthday party after this.
Fenton PA.

See youse guys at the HERF
Tom


----------

